# Neutering at 5 months ok?



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I scheduled Murphy's neuter and hernia repair for June when he'll be 5 months old. We'll be on vacation in July so I don't want to do it right around then and don't want to wait until August with all the back to school craziness. When I scheduled it I thought he would be 6 months old but then realized my mistake. I called the vet and they said there wouldn't be a problem doing it at that age.

Anyone see any problem with going ahead at 5 months?


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

My vet said she prefers to do it when they are 6 months, I was worried because Baloo was almost 8 months and she said no problem. I think the norm is between 4-6 months so don't think 5 months would be a problem.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I wouldn't think it was a problem as long as he weighs enough and is healthy.
Carole


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Two good websites for info. He will be fine.

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_canine_neuter.html

http://dogs.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Best_Age_Neuter_Dog

"When to Start Thinking About Best Age Neuter Dog
As soon as you bring home a new male puppy, you should start making plans for getting him neutered. Dogs generally began experiencing puberty at the age of six months, and it's much better for them if the neutering procedure is performed before this happens.

While it isn't advisable to perform the procedure on a newborn puppy, it is best to take care of having the surgery performed before your pet reaches sexual maturity. Once male pups are eight weeks old, it's likely that their testicles have fully descended, which is a necessary condition for performing the surgery. Professionals typically recommend scheduling the neutering procedure when puppies are between three and sixth months of age"


----------



## nebraskahavmom (Mar 19, 2009)

I have Stormy scheduled for his neuter next week, he'll be 5 1/2 months old. My vet said the same, 'anytime after 4 months'.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I was originally going to have Evye and Bentley done together so they could recuperate together and get it all over with at one time. With Bentley being just over 4-1/2 months, I decided to hold off until 6 months only because if he does not lose all his baby teeth on his own, it would require another anesthesia and more $$$$ and trauma for him. They told me at this vet's office as long as his testicles were descended, it would be fine to do now....just held off for other reasons.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

My vet said anytime after 6 months, and actually "6 1/2 months" for a reason I can't remember, might have had to do with baby teeth and the possibility of removing lingering ones at the same time, though not sure why 2 weeks would make a difference. I think my yorkie was spayed at 4 months and she was fine. Hate to put them through it, but I know we have to. I have read some stuff about them needing the sex hormones for proper growth and stuff, but I think it's less of a concern with the small dogs.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Petaluna said:


> My vet said anytime after 6 months, and actually "6 1/2 months" for a reason I can't remember, might have had to do with baby teeth and the possibility of removing lingering ones at the same time, though not sure why 2 weeks would make a difference. I think my yorkie was spayed at 4 months and she was fine. Hate to put them through it, but I know we have to. I have read some stuff about them needing the sex hormones for proper growth and stuff, but I think it's less of a concern with the small dogs.


We got Dexter neutered at 6 months and he is 7 months old now and adult teeth are still coming in, some of the baby teeth are still there. We are going to wait for that last bottom incisor tooth to come in, so it may be another month before we can do anything about those baby teeth.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Petaluna said:


> My vet said anytime after 6 months, and actually "6 1/2 months" for a reason I can't remember, might have had to do with baby teeth and the possibility of removing lingering ones at the same time, though not sure why 2 weeks would make a difference. I think my yorkie was spayed at 4 months and she was fine. Hate to put them through it, but I know we have to. I have read some stuff about them needing the sex hormones for proper growth and stuff, but I think it's less of a concern with the small dogs.


I have read that dogs that are neutered before 6 months or so can be slightly larger than others. I think Testosterone influences the bone growth...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My vet said that's more likely with larger dogs and said they can be longer and taller. She said she didn't think it was an issue with Havanese as they're so small.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann, found this post:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8353&highlight=Bentley+neutered&page=3


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks Sharlene, you'd think I'd remember it since I posted on it too! I'm brain dead lately, not getting enough sleep.

I'm going to go ahead with it as I don't want to wait too long. My husband and I discussed it and it's the best time for us so I can be sure to give him lots of attention and love while he recovers.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Murphy will be fine. I would be having it done now too except for the teeth issue...and I pray he doesn't develop any naughty male habits in the meantime.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I am having my puppy neutered this upcoming week- July 6th. Izzo will be 4 months old. Breeder told me it was better to wait until after 6 months but then talked with my vet and they recommend the earlier the better in order to reduce the chances of negative male behaviors (leg lifting, etc) which I am trying to prevent. I think your pup and my pup will do just fine!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I did end up waiting until Bentley was 6 months old. He did have a retained tooth. If I had it done sooner, this tooth would have had to be removed at a later date...another surgery/anesthesia and another expense $$$$.


----------

